# Thinking about purchasing my first shotgun...



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

I've started to go trap shooting more and more recently; I started buying shells at my Walmart to save some money, but still paying $5/round for a rental kind of kills it. I usually go every other weekend, play about 4 rounds and it's been a great unwinder & relaxer.

I've been having huge thoughts about purchasing my own, as it'll save me in the long run- and plus I've always been keen to firearms. (handgun to come; I'm 20, so not passed the 21 yet).

I'm looking into a Remington 870, I'd like to get one with wood trim, as the one that I rent all the time is a wood trimmed Remington 870 Express Super Magnum.
And totally honest, while I don't know much between the models, I'd like something close to it.

I've tried a Mossberg here and there, but the Remington (I feel) just kind of fills the void. Just curious for some thoughts, yes, no, maybe so? Suggestions on vendors out here? I know of Turner's, Big 5, etc; but they all seem to have the synthetic 870's, when I'm really into the wood furniture.

I'm in a University, so safeties & disguise will be heavy. I'll be purchasing a cable lock to run through the chamber & bottom, trigger lock (maybe), and definitely a hard case w/ locking holes or locking mechanism. Furthermore, since I'm in California, I'll probably purchase a hard case instrument case, and store it all in there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ibndoo said:


> i've started to go trap shooting more and more recently; i started buying shells at my walmart to save some money, but still paying $5/round for a rental kind of kills it. I usually go every other weekend, play about 4 rounds and it's been a great unwinder & relaxer.
> 
> I've been having huge thoughts about purchasing my own, as it'll save me in the long run- and plus i've always been keen to firearms. (handgun to come; i'm 20, so not passed the 21 yet).
> 
> ...


A great choice.
A dealer can get what you want in wood furniture.
The synthetic is real popular. 
The LGS here just got a trap model with wood and vented rib for a customer with a spare slug tube.
If you plan on using a cable lock, take off the tube and run it through the ejection port and where the barrel was.
Don't try to go by the elevator you could accidently distort it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

get which ever you like , feel comfortable with and have confidence in.
also just some FYI they make extra barrels for the 870 so you could get a skeet one nad a field hunting one or a rifled slug and a shorter security cylinder(open choke) for multiple uses. it only take a few seconds to swap out barrels.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The well heeled pigeon shooters I have been around nearly all use over/unders. Too many ways for an equipment failure when a lot of moving parts are involved. A malfunction at the wrong time can cost a tub of money on a critical shot..depending on how deep a person gets into the hobby of course. These have a good Rep. 
Charles Daly Shotguns For Sale Gun Auctions Gun Classifieds For Charles Daly Shotguns Refine Your Search For Charles Daly Shotguns Below.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you going to be hiding this shotgun on campus? .... in CA yet .... that sounds like all kinds of trouble 

the 870 is a great choice ... you don't need the big boy necessarily .... look around at the club and you'll see the quality & durability shotgun brands .... keep in mind you'll want a riot barrel and perhaps a magazine extension for some conversion ...


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

The 870 Is the way to go. It was my first shotgun. Granted you already have experience with it, so you know. Plug they're not an arm and a leg in cost. JM2C


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You say you're at a California University? I wouldn't say a thing to anyone at school otherwise some pencil necked libtard might rat you out. You'll be kicked out of school, probably tossed in jail and we'll hear about it on the news. Be safe.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Remington 870 would be my first choice.
You say you have been renting a Super Magnum Express? That is the version that can accommodate up to 3 & 1/2" shells. The cheaper alternative would be a Magnum Express, they are made for 3" maximum. The only way you would need the Super's capability is if you are a serious waterfowl hunter, the average hunter/skeet/trap/sporting clays will be just fine with 2 & 3/4" and 3" loads.
My 870 is a Super simply because when I went looking for an 870 at pawn shops that was the only one I could find. $185 out-the-door. Three inch loads kick more than I desire, I would never even try a 3 & 1/2".


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

I picked up a Remington police 870 a few years ago,never shot it until I saw a Hickock45 video of him shooting slugs at around 200 yards. I bought some Remington Sluggers and took my 870 to the range,was very impressed with how well it shot.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

If you stick with a name brand, you pretty much can't go wrong. Unfortunately Remington's quality isn't what it once was, for both ammo and firearms, so look it over real good before to buy it and walk out the door.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Also be wary of the ejector on a 12 gauge 870,the new ones are MIM part and don't hold up well.

The 20 gauge doesn't need or have an ejector


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

All the entry level skeet/trap people out here highly recommend the 870. Generally in this level you will see one of these: Remington 870, Mossberg 500, or the Benelli Nova. Of the three the 870 holds up the best to all that shooting. The Nova has some issue with the hammer breaking. It's so bad that the part is still on back order because so many have failed. Good luck.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

topgun said:


> If you stick with a name brand, you pretty much can't go wrong. Unfortunately Remington's quality isn't what it once was, for both ammo and firearms, so look it over real good before to buy it and walk out the door.


I bought my Remington police 870 in 2005,and feel their quality was very good then.
Since Remington being bought by the Freedom Group, I have my thoughts things might not be so great today.
Today I would look at a Mossberg shotgun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My 870 dates to 1999. I bought it in 2005.
With quality American made guns there is really no need to buy new. (Read: American NAME BRAND, wood & steel)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Guess I am the only person in the world who bought an 870 which did not work right. Snagged it brand new in around 67 Could not get it to feed shells out of the magazine. Even sent it off to get fixed with no relief. They said it had a malformed something or over ejector rod perhaps? Carried it around for a while as a single shot and finally sold it for fifty bucks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Also be wary of the ejector on a 12 gauge 870,the new ones are MIM part and don't hold up well.
> 
> The 20 gauge doesn't need or have an ejector


The newer extractors are MIM and they suck, edges roll over real quick.
That is why I replace them with tool steel machined ones.
I have a 20ga. here and it has an ejector, It is attached to the receiver wall.
Have not had any of the new ones in, perhaps they found a new way to eject the round.

Here is the Brownells part number and REM number for the 20ga. Ejector, 767-000-341WB, Mfr Part: F32051, Retail is $14.99,
Brownells pt#767-161-760WB, REM Extractor, Non-MIM, Mfr Part: F16176, fits both 12 and 20 gage. retail is $17.99
The ejector is a sheet metal stamping , not MIM.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Guess I am the only person in the world who bought an 870 which did not work right. Snagged it brand new in around 67 Could not get it to feed shells out of the magazine. Even sent it off to get fixed with no relief. They said it had a malformed something or over ejector rod perhaps? Carried it around for a while as a single shot and finally sold it for fifty bucks.


YUP, you must be!!!
I am surprised REM did not replace it, or did it go to them?
I think over the years I sent at least one back that they replaced.
They don't have an ejector rod in it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seem to recall going to the factory was to be the next step and dont think anybody was making any bets on how how long it would take to get it back. Local gunsmith took a crack at it and claimed to have fixed it but still had the same issue. Slide bar maybe? Its been quite a few years back. Started into messing around with the genre again in the late 70's as an issue gun when the great State decided to trade in the Ithica Deer Slayers. Never had any problems other than that first one.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Seem to recall going to the factory was to be the next step and dont think anybody was making any bets on how how long it would take to get it back. Local gunsmith took a crack at it and claimed to have fixed it but still had the same issue. Slide bar maybe? Its been quite a few years back. Started into messing around with the genre again in the late 70's as an issue gun when the great State decided to trade in the Ithica Deer Slayers. Never had any problems other than that first one.


Yes, could have been the slide bar or the shell stop. if the shell stop was bent in a bit it would not cam out far enough to release the shell.
Sometimes people remove the slide and bolt assembly along with the slide, putting it back wrong can get the stop bent inward and that will stop the feed.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> All the entry level skeet/trap people out here highly recommend the 870. Generally in this level you will see one of these: Remington 870, Mossberg 500, or the Benelli Nova. Of the three the 870 holds up the best to all that shooting. The Nova has some issue with the hammer breaking. It's so bad that the part is still on back order because so many have failed. Good luck.


don't know about your local trapshoot ranges .... nobody around here shows up shooting a Mossberg 500 - not if they intend to shoot regular .... nobody wants to buy a new gun every year ... stick with the 870 - that's exactly why the guy is buying & renting it ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All great suggestions Ladies and Gentlemens,

But y'all are missing a huge part of the OP. Ibndoo states that he is in the CA University system and alludes to the fact that he wants to be able to secure and disguise the firearm. I assume from the OP that he lives on campus in a dorm? If so, the dorm may be subject to regular searches and I'm pretty sure that having a firearm at any University in the country will get you in a crapstorm of trouble...let alone the anti 2A state of CALIFORNIA University system. 

I'm as pro 2A as you can get but I cannot suggest that anyone put themselves in this potential legal or difficult situation. I'm sure the penalty would be expulsion at least and arrest probably. 

If the OP can shed some more light on this....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Slippy. I missed that in the OP. Sounds like a bad idea to keep a gun in a dorm room. Too many snitches and it's probably a gun free zone.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> The newer extractors are MIM and they suck, edges roll over real quick.
> That is why I replace them with tool steel machined ones.
> I have a 20ga. here and it has an ejector, It is attached to the receiver wall.
> Have not had any of the new ones in, perhaps they found a new way to eject the round.
> ...


The ejector spring is on 12 gauge and not on a 20 is what I should have typed

http://www.amazon.com/Original-Remington-870CT-Ejector-Spring/dp/B00DGYCO74

The stock extractor is indeed MIM, mine has been replaced


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The ejector spring is on 12 gauge and not on a 20 is what I should have typed
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Original-Remington-870CT-Ejector-Spring/dp/B00DGYCO74
> 
> The stock extractor is indeed MIM, mine has been replaced


Yup, good move on the extractor.
I replace them on everyone that comes through here.
Most of the 870's I see are trap guns and have seen a lot of rounds.
Of an interesting point, after o'slimer got into office the first time and since, I have cut down and added mag extension tubes to an unbelievable amount of 870 & 500 series guns.
Customers did not want to wait for a new short tube, some did order a replacement for the one I cut.
They went to 18-1/4" or 20".
About a third had tritium front sights installed.
There was and still to a lesser degree a massive shortage of 00 buck in 12ga and #3 and #4 buck in 20ga.
There has been ammo relief with the introduction of a lot of new brands into the market.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

do the John Candy lampshade method


----------



## jaydendyck1 (Feb 2, 2015)

If you take the barrel off a 870 it would probably fit in a hard guitar case that would be super sneaky.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yup, good move on the extractor.
> I replace them on everyone that comes through here.
> Most of the 870's I see are trap guns and have seen a lot of rounds.
> Of an interesting point, after o'slimer got into office the first time and since, I have cut down and added mag extension tubes to an unbelievable amount of 870 & 500 series guns.
> ...


If you are buying a used Remington, 870 look for a police model.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ibndoo said:


> I've started to go trap shooting more and more recently; I started buying shells at my Walmart to save some money, but still paying $5/round for a rental kind of kills it. I usually go every other weekend, play about 4 rounds and it's been a great unwinder & relaxer.
> 
> I've been having huge thoughts about purchasing my own, as it'll save me in the long run- and plus I've always been keen to firearms. (handgun to come; I'm 20, so not passed the 21 yet).
> 
> ...


Arguing over which is the best shotgun is similar to arguing over which is the best looking women. It's mostly personal preference. There are many fine shotguns manufactured by many different makers. In the end it boils down to what the person prefers. After determined that it is indeed a well made firearm, and the Remington 870 is well made, then go with what fits you the shooter best.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Therussianbear said:


> If you are buying a used Remington, 870 look for a police model.
> View attachment 11146


I agree,
however, the scarcity of this model is why I had cut down so many. 
Everybody wanted them.
As I said before, the ones from the 70's and 80's are the best, you can include the 60's too.
The 3" mag guns are a bit more rugged with heavier barrels, most of the used police models have no internal wear, just rack wear.
The newer ones have dimples formed into the mag tube that have to be removed when adding an extension tube, make sure the internal burr is removed.
The 870 like the AR-15 have so many accessories and parts available goes toward it's preferability , I do recommend a Tritium front sight on SD guns.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

he like wood not plastic so he going to get wood.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

For starters - DO NOT EVER KEEP A GUN ON CAMPUS - EVER! But especially in The Peoples Republic of Kaliforniastan. Jeez oh petes! You will do jail time and never get to hold a gun again for the rest of your life. Dumb Dumb Dumb. Borderline Retarded. If we were in the same room, I'd throttle you (for your own good) until I could shake that notion out of your head completely. Besides wrecking your own future, you will make it hard on every other gun owner in Commiefornia and the rest of the USA. DO NOT EVER KEEP A GUN ON CAMPUS - EVER!

If there is anything in the above that you are not crystal clear on, speak up. I will not even indulge you on the topic of what to get until I'm sure that you understand this.

Most universities in normal states will let students check their guns at the local University Police Department if they live on campus. The UPD locks your gun away and you have to check it in and out - sucks, but that's what I did when I went to college in Texas.

DO NOT EVER KEEP A GUN ON CAMPUS - EVER!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

now that is some advise MR Gallop I will concur --listen to this man, I think he speaks from an relatively new concept called experience.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

At the live piegon shoots the rookies could be noticed wrapping the 870s and 1100s around the closest tree. How do a person speel OU? lol. The practice birds was five bucks each. Yall should get a grip.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The bird catchers made the big money.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hey bigwheel I think the guy is just shooting for fun and wants a more multi-purpose kind of thing, don't think he said anything about competition just blowing some stress or something.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Seem's these need advice threads quickly go to trash.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Look around for a used 870 wingmaster. Don't buy a new 870 express...The wingmaster has machined parts, the express does not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

4 pages of posts trying to help this dude out and we don't hear a peep out of him? What the heck's up with that?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I hope he's not in the klinker because he carried a shotty on campus.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmm... I even PM'd him to see if he was coming back to the thread. No response.

Maybe he is someone's girlfriend right about now?


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

After reading this thread I wanted to do some training,so I ordered some 12 gauge snapcaps. Want to train on quick reloading.
http://www.amazon.com/Snappys-Gauge...86666&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=12+gauge+snapcaps


----------

